# are maltese such high maintenance???



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

ever since I joined this forum I have breen starting to enjoy this breed and drooling at all those wonderful pictures you keep sharing and now really am wanting to have one of my own (if hubby will let me :bysmilie: ) . . .I have 2 wonderful yorkies and both are very low maintenance and I just love it . . .someone told me that there is a lot of work when it comes to owning a maltese as you constantly need to clean their facial hair daily and with their eye stains that's another much needed attention . . . and their hair is not as silky as yorkies so brushing daily is a must??? . . .maybe you can share with me how much time you spend on your babies so I know what to expect . . .I can only imagine if one has more than one :biggrin: :shocked: 

thank you and am excited to see what you all have to share . . :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

While both breeds are described as having silky coats, the texture is quite different. Maltese are generally considered the most delicate and difficult of all of the drop coated toys to maintain. That said, a dog kept in a puppy cut can be quite low maintenance other than cleaning the face as needed (not all dogs require intense care, I only wash my dogs' faces when giving a bath). If you plan to keep a Maltese in coat, yes, most coats are rather time consuming and require a degree of skill to keep in good condition. Yorkie coats and Maltese coats are very different and keeping one does not mean you will have an easy time keeping the other.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Most people brush malts daily, it only takes about 15 minutes or so, I do it when I'm watching tv. But I can go a day or two without brushing Gigi's coat(although she looks a lot better if I brush her out more lol), she may get some tangles, but they don't take long to brush out.  

But keeping malts clean is much harder than yorkies. Gigi's long white coat mops up everything. And the dirtier the malt, the more it matts! 

I think yorkies coats are silkier, but also a lot thinner than most malts'. I only wash Gigi's face when she has a bath too. She also has never had any tear stains. But Des, it depends if you want to keep your malt in coat or in a puppy cut. 

Des, don't worry, maltese are the best. The pros outweigh the cond.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 30 2010, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879168


> While both breeds are described as having silky coats, the texture is quite different. Maltese are generally considered the most delicate and difficult of all of the drop coated toys to maintain. That said, a dog kept in a puppy cut can be quite low maintenance other than cleaning the face as needed (not all dogs require intense care, I only wash my dogs' faces when giving a bath). If you plan to keep a Maltese in coat, yes, most coats are rather time consuming and require a degree of skill to keep in good condition. Yorkie coats and Maltese coats are very different and keeping one does not mean you will have an easy time keeping the other.[/B]


thanks JMM for your input . . I love the puppy cut and Tiger has it all year round. Annika has often been in this cut too but lately am debating on whether to keep it short or grow it . . right now it is growing and am loving it, but she has allergies and scratches a lot so that might deter me from wanting to really get it long again.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879184


> Most people brush malts daily, it only takes about 15 minutes or so, I do it when I'm watching tv. But I can go a day or two without brushing Gigi's coat(although she looks a lot better if I brush her out more lol), she may get some tangles, but they don't take long to brush out.
> 
> But keeping malts clean is much harder than yorkies. Gigi's long white coat mops up everything. And the dirtier the malt, the more it matts!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I love how you describe Gigi's coat picking up everything on the floor, that is hilarious  Both mine have a bit of tear stains and I don't really do much anything to them as I guess it is not that obvious as it blends with the color of their coat . .whereas malts are so white it stands out so much . .I guess it is a matter of getting used to it and how long one can stand it :biggrin: . . .it would be great if I end up getting a malt with no tear stains like your Gigi . . .I think you should just give Gigi to me then that definitely will outweigh any cons, that's for sure . .she is such a total knockout :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I admittedly don't brush either London or Preston at all during the week usually (oops! lol), unless I notice a little tangle. Before I got Preston, I used to wash London's face every other night but I sort of stopped doing that. I'm starting to wash both of their faces every 2-3 days to keep them fresh and clean. London didn't have tear staining, but she got an infection in her nail bed somehow and now she is tear staining. Hopefully it will go away again. Preston has tear staining and is 10mos old now but I haven't tried to get rid of it yet.

If you do get a Maltese (hubby HAS to let you! You've been wanting one for a long time!), you may get lucky and get one without staining which would be great! Tear staining used to bother me but it doesn't any more as long as they are healthy. 

London has a slightly cottony coat and if she had longer hair I would have to brush her daily. Preston has the most beautiful, thick, silky coat and I could grow him out very easily if I wanted and would still never have to brush him. He's never had a single mat in his life! So, I guess what I'm saying is...get a Maltese with an easier coat type and you'll be fine! Honestly though, if you're willing to brush them out in a puppy cut every 2-3 days you'll be fine no matter what.

Go get a Maltese!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879159


> ever since I joined this forum I have breen starting to enjoy this breed and drooling at all those wonderful pictures you keep sharing and now really am wanting to have one of my own (if hubby will let me :bysmilie: ) . . .I have 2 wonderful yorkies and both are very low maintenance and I just love it . . .someone told me that there is a lot of work when it comes to owning a maltese as you constantly need to clean their facial hair daily and with their eye stains that's another much needed attention . . . and their hair is not as silky as yorkies so brushing daily is a must??? . . .maybe you can share with me how much time you spend on your babies so I know what to expect . . .I can only imagine if one has more than one :biggrin: :shocked:
> 
> thank you and am excited to see what you all have to share . . :wub:[/B]


 With eye stain it depends. My 4 vary .One needs his face cleaned at least once per day to keep staining at bay (he has very watery eyes),another maybe every other day the other 2 maybe couple times per week.I just clean the eye area with a gentle shampoo and a damp cloth and light conditioner,and comb through and they're good to go. Doen't take long.

I'm sure those who show have even better suggestions for eye stain too. I figure what ever works that keeps it down or gone w/o huritng your fluffs or their fur is best.

Coat grooming,I use a conditioner . I spritz a little Cowboy Magic and comb through and about 10 minutes per dog,if that, we're done,granted I have 5 long haired dogs,4 malts 2 in full coat,2 growing out a hack job of a previous owner, and a full coated cocker but it's not bad,do it during the evening news and before you know it...you're done. I usually don't have to comb them out more than once or twice at the most per week. Once you get matts gone and coat conditioned that little bit of Cowboy Magic,will keep a lot of coat problems at bay. Keeping coat from getting dry and clean is the main thing. Don't comb or brush the fur dry...

It's when people don't do it for a couple weeks or a month,then it takes an hour or so to do,that's hard work. I can bathe comb and blowdry 5 dogs in a couple hours,sounds like a long time but I stagger out heaviest coat first to lightest coat or shortest coat last. I don't have a grooming table(wish list),so I sit on the couch or the carpet and dry them.

Voila,secret, the evening news and Cowboy Magic or coat grooming spray of choice and a comb or pin brush(one w/o the balls on the ends) and about 10-20 minutes tops....or a groomer on speed dial!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Des, you know I'm reading this thread since I'm hoping to get one this year too! Although I love high-maintenance for some reason so I don't think I'll have any problem LOL My main concern is keeping any tear staining away.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879225


> I admittedly don't brush either London or Preston at all during the week usually (oops! lol), unless I notice a little tangle. Before I got Preston, I used to wash London's face every other night but I sort of stopped doing that. I'm starting to wash both of their faces every 2-3 days to keep them fresh and clean. London didn't have tear staining, but she got an infection in her nail bed somehow and now she is tear staining. Hopefully it will go away again. Preston has tear staining and is 10mos old now but I haven't tried to get rid of it yet.
> 
> If you do get a Maltese (hubby HAS to let you! You've been wanting one for a long time!), you may get lucky and get one without staining which would be great! Tear staining used to bother me but it doesn't any more as long as they are healthy.
> 
> ...


Lisa I think you might need to bring your babies over again so my hubby will have a hard time saying NO, especially now that you have 2 LOL . . .besides I haven't yet met that little stud muffin of yours . . . is he really already 10 months . .wow time flies. 

Is tear stains genetic? as then maybe I need to make sure the dam/sire don't so then the puppy won't :biggrin: . . .

Where did you get Preston again? so I can bookmark the website :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 30 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879234


> Des, you know I'm reading this thread since I'm hoping to get one this year too! Although I love high-maintenance for some reason so I don't think I'll have any problem LOL My main concern is keeping any tear staining away.[/B]


Michelle, if not for the business I know I have a lot of time on my hands  so this is really helping me decide if this is really something I need to fight for or just watch and continue to drool :biggrin:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879235


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879225





> I admittedly don't brush either London or Preston at all during the week usually (oops! lol), unless I notice a little tangle. Before I got Preston, I used to wash London's face every other night but I sort of stopped doing that. I'm starting to wash both of their faces every 2-3 days to keep them fresh and clean. London didn't have tear staining, but she got an infection in her nail bed somehow and now she is tear staining. Hopefully it will go away again. Preston has tear staining and is 10mos old now but I haven't tried to get rid of it yet.
> 
> If you do get a Maltese (hubby HAS to let you! You've been wanting one for a long time!), you may get lucky and get one without staining which would be great! Tear staining used to bother me but it doesn't any more as long as they are healthy.
> 
> ...


Lisa I think you might need to bring your babies over again so my hubby will have a hard time saying NO, especially now that you have 2 LOL . . .besides I haven't yet met that little stud muffin of yours . . . is he really already 10 months . .wow time flies. 

Is tear stains genetic? as then maybe I need to make sure the dam/sire don't so then the puppy won't :biggrin: . . .

Where did you get Preston again? so I can bookmark the website :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've always heard that tear stains have a genetic component but are also influenced by environmental factors. Dyes and minerals in food and water can cause them, allergies, blocked tear ducts, infections, etc can all contribute to it. So I think it's important to find a breeder that has dogs that don't get much staining to eliminate the genetic factor. And then keep the eye area cleaned daily if needed..and then be sure to eliminate any dyes or minerals in the diet that could cause staining


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879193


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879184





> Most people brush malts daily, it only takes about 15 minutes or so, I do it when I'm watching tv. But I can go a day or two without brushing Gigi's coat(although she looks a lot better if I brush her out more lol), she may get some tangles, but they don't take long to brush out.
> 
> But keeping malts clean is much harder than yorkies. Gigi's long white coat mops up everything. And the dirtier the malt, the more it matts!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I love how you describe Gigi's coat picking up everything on the floor, that is hilarious  Both mine have a bit of tear stains and I don't really do much anything to them as I guess it is not that obvious as it blends with the color of their coat . .whereas malts are so white it stands out so much . .I guess it is a matter of getting used to it and how long one can stand it :biggrin: . . .it would be great if I end up getting a malt with no tear stains like your Gigi . . .I think you should just give Gigi to me then that definitely will outweigh any cons, that's for sure . .she is such a total knockout :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL She can take a field trip to Washington one day, if I can ever get her to leave my side for more then five minutes! LOL


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 30 2010, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879233


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879159





> ever since I joined this forum I have breen starting to enjoy this breed and drooling at all those wonderful pictures you keep sharing and now really am wanting to have one of my own (if hubby will let me :bysmilie: ) . . .I have 2 wonderful yorkies and both are very low maintenance and I just love it . . .someone told me that there is a lot of work when it comes to owning a maltese as you constantly need to clean their facial hair daily and with their eye stains that's another much needed attention . . . and their hair is not as silky as yorkies so brushing daily is a must??? . . .maybe you can share with me how much time you spend on your babies so I know what to expect . . .I can only imagine if one has more than one :biggrin: :shocked:
> 
> thank you and am excited to see what you all have to share . . :wub:[/B]


 With eye stain it depends. My 4 vary .One needs his face cleaned at least once per day to keep staining at bay (he has very watery eyes),another maybe every other day the other 2 maybe couple times per week.I just clean the eye area with a gentle shampoo and a damp cloth and light conditioner,and comb through and they're good to go. Doen't take long.

I'm sure those who show have even better suggestions for eye stain too. I figure what ever works that keeps it down or gone w/o huritng your fluffs or their fur is best.

Coat grooming,I use a conditioner . I spritz a little Cowboy Magic and comb through and about 10 minutes per dog,if that, we're done,granted I have 5 long haired dogs,4 malts 2 in full coat,2 growing out a hack job of a previous owner, and a full coated cocker but it's not bad,do it during the evening news and before you know it...you're done. I usually don't have to comb them out more than once or twice at the most per week. Once you get matts gone and coat conditioned that little bit of Cowboy Magic,will keep a lot of coat problems at bay. Keeping coat from getting dry and clean is the main thing. Don't comb or brush the fur dry...

It's when people don't do it for a couple weeks or a month,then it takes an hour or so to do,that's hard work. I can bathe comb and blowdry 5 dogs in a couple hours,sounds like a long time but I stagger out heaviest coat first to lightest coat or shortest coat last. I don't have a grooming table(wish list),so I sit on the couch or the carpet and dry them.

Voila,secret, the evening news and Cowboy Magic or coat grooming spray of choice and a comb or pin brush(one w/o the balls on the ends) and about 10-20 minutes tops....or a groomer on speed dial!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow 2 hours with 5 dogs? what is your secret????? spill please :wub: I only have 2 and one is as short as a chi coat and Annika is not even sporting a long coat and she takes at least 1/2" blow drying . . .I must NOT have a powerful blow dryer????? And this is with hubby helping with drying (I always have to ask his help when bathing the dogs) . . .my oh my, if he can read this forum he will definitely say ENOUGH is ENOUGH with 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 30 2010, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879240


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879235





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879225





> I admittedly don't brush either London or Preston at all during the week usually (oops! lol), unless I notice a little tangle. Before I got Preston, I used to wash London's face every other night but I sort of stopped doing that. I'm starting to wash both of their faces every 2-3 days to keep them fresh and clean. London didn't have tear staining, but she got an infection in her nail bed somehow and now she is tear staining. Hopefully it will go away again. Preston has tear staining and is 10mos old now but I haven't tried to get rid of it yet.
> 
> If you do get a Maltese (hubby HAS to let you! You've been wanting one for a long time!), you may get lucky and get one without staining which would be great! Tear staining used to bother me but it doesn't any more as long as they are healthy.
> 
> ...


Lisa I think you might need to bring your babies over again so my hubby will have a hard time saying NO, especially now that you have 2 LOL . . .besides I haven't yet met that little stud muffin of yours . . . is he really already 10 months . .wow time flies. 

Is tear stains genetic? as then maybe I need to make sure the dam/sire don't so then the puppy won't :biggrin: . . .

Where did you get Preston again? so I can bookmark the website :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've always heard that tear stains have a genetic component but are also influenced by environmental factors. Dyes and minerals in food and water can cause them, allergies, blocked tear ducts, infections, etc can all contribute to it. So I think it's important to find a breeder that has dogs that don't get much staining to eliminate the genetic factor. And then keep the eye area cleaned daily if needed..and then be sure to eliminate any dyes or minerals in the diet that could cause staining
[/B][/QUOTE]

so I guess that would mean then that when it comes to food we once again need to seek information on what is best to feed them to eliminate this problem (completely if possible) . . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879241


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879193





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879184





> Most people brush malts daily, it only takes about 15 minutes or so, I do it when I'm watching tv. But I can go a day or two without brushing Gigi's coat(although she looks a lot better if I brush her out more lol), she may get some tangles, but they don't take long to brush out.
> 
> But keeping malts clean is much harder than yorkies. Gigi's long white coat mops up everything. And the dirtier the malt, the more it matts!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I love how you describe Gigi's coat picking up everything on the floor, that is hilarious  Both mine have a bit of tear stains and I don't really do much anything to them as I guess it is not that obvious as it blends with the color of their coat . .whereas malts are so white it stands out so much . .I guess it is a matter of getting used to it and how long one can stand it :biggrin: . . .it would be great if I end up getting a malt with no tear stains like your Gigi . . .I think you should just give Gigi to me then that definitely will outweigh any cons, that's for sure . .she is such a total knockout :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL She can take a field trip to Washington one day, if I can ever get her to leave my side for more then five minutes! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh that would really be so nice . . to be able to meet Gigi in person. I wish this forum would organize a huge meet-up like what we are having in the yorkie forums . . it is a lot of fun and you finally get to meet those that you are constantly talking to online . .it was a total blast . . .

it looks like Gigi is like my Annika, if she is more than 12 feet away from me, she will bark like crazy :bysmilie: it drives me NUTS so of course I end up getting her . . .I should never have indulged this habit of hers but what did I know . . one look at her pitiful face and I melt and give in :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been fortunate with Bailey because she has never had tear stains. I just wipe her eyes with a wash cloth and warm water every morning and thats it! I also don't brush her every day either, usually every other day or so unless she gets tangles or wears clothes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I keep Toby in a short cut (and always in a shirt of some kind  ) so therefore I NEVER brush him but I do make sure to keep his hair short or he mats. I trim him myself and do that every two or three months (depending on the weather) and spend maybe an hour and a half trimming him. I just pick his eye goobers out on a daily basis (what does that take? Two seconds?) I brush his teeth every other day and once a week I take him in the shower with me and give him a bath. Honestly, I think he is incredibly low maintenance. Hope that helps some. :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa are in fairly short cuts too and they get cut once a month at the groomers. I do comb them daily just to keep the tangles out, and I clearn ears and brush teeth every Sunday. 

Sweetness has the tiniest bit of tearing so we use Eye Envy every couple of days. Hers was really bad up until she was about 15 months, then it just stopped. Tessa is some sort of mix, and hasn't had any.

Total daily time is about 10 minutes for combing. In between groomings, I'll give them a bath and total time for two baths including blow dry is an hour. 

I do consider mine fairly low maintenance as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda had tear staining once when when was a puppy and stressed for days with my grandkids around. After that she has never had it. B&B has just alittle tear staining time to time, it takes me a 1 1/2 hour to groom the girls and they are in puppy cuts.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have two in full show coat and I don't give anything or do anything for tear staining. I started feeding Prairie because one of my girls had a lot of itching problems and it just so happened to eliminate my tear staining as a bonus. 

You'll love this breed! Believe me, if I can handle a malt in full coat- anyone can!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I keep Nikki's hair fairly short. I have a mobile groomer every 6 weeks. Nikki is an inside dog so she doesn't get dirty so I wash her face and private parts, brush her teeth, and brush/comb her hair about 3-4 times a week. It takes me about 30 minutes the most, depending on how organized and/or tired I am. (Nikki used to have severe tear stains. The staining has lessened greatly over time, but she still tears without staining, so her face gets wet and *****.)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is only 9 months old so not a very long coat yet but still much longer than most puppy cuts.

I spend about 30 mins brushing him everyday(15 mins in morning and 15 at night). I also re-do his topknot at these times.
I wash his face every morning with spa lavish.

I wash him once a week - between washing and drying/grooming this takes about 2 hours. Milo's coat is very very thick so could be longer than most malts with the same coat length.
Between weekly washes I wash his paws and belly about twice.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I brush Moxie everyday. It takes less time now than it use to. I wash his face (eyes etc. every 2 days or so)
I also try to bathe him once a week. In the summer it's every week. In the winter, because he's not outside as much, I can go once every two weeks. 

It's work with a dog in Full coat, much more work than if you keep in puppy cut. My Moguls was always in a puppy cut and I brought him in to the groomer every 2 months. It's a whole different story with Mox. 

It's takes a lot less time than it use to. It also epends on how much detail you want to do..LOL, teeth brushing etc. 
It's a bonding experience too so I love brushing him out.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 30 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879253


> I have been fortunate with Bailey because she has never had tear stains. I just wipe her eyes with a wash cloth and warm water every morning and thats it! I also don't brush her every day either, usually every other day or so unless she gets tangles or wears clothes.[/B]


okay if Bailey does not have tear stains, what is the reason for wiping her eyes every morning? I am confused :bysmilie:  :bysmilie:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879264


> I keep Toby in a short cut (and always in a shirt of some kind  ) so therefore I NEVER brush him but I do make sure to keep his hair short or he mats. I trim him myself and do that every two or three months (depending on the weather) and spend maybe an hour and a half trimming him. I just pick his eye goobers out on a daily basis (what does that take? Two seconds?) I brush his teeth every other day and once a week I take him in the shower with me and give him a bath. Honestly, I think he is incredibly low maintenance. Hope that helps some. :biggrin:[/B]



oh do pick their goobers as wells with my nails  as often they have hardened . . .wait, you take him in the shower with you while you are taking a bath? I never thought to do that . . :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 30 2010, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879306


> Sweetness and Tessa are in fairly short cuts too and they get cut once a month at the groomers. I do comb them daily just to keep the tangles out, and I clearn ears and brush teeth every Sunday.
> 
> Sweetness has the tiniest bit of tearing so we use Eye Envy every couple of days. Hers was really bad up until she was about 15 months, then it just stopped. Tessa is some sort of mix, and hasn't had any.
> 
> ...


thank you for posting . .what is an Eye Envy???


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 30 2010, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879308


> Matilda had tear staining once when when was a puppy and stressed for days with my grandkids around. After that she has never had it. B&B has just alittle tear staining time to time, it takes me a 1 1/2 hour to groom the girls and they are in puppy cuts.[/B]


so do they just generally outgrew these tear stains? or did it come about when you made some changes perhaps to her diet?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879334


> I have two in full show coat and I don't give anything or do anything for tear staining. I started feeding Prairie because one of my girls had a lot of itching problems and it just so happened to eliminate my tear staining as a bonus.
> 
> You'll love this breed! Believe me, if I can handle a malt in full coat- anyone can![/B]


Stacy, my Annika has itching problems . .can you give me a link to this food your baby is taking? Right now she is on Nature's balance LID (venison and sweet potatoes) but the itching does not seem to completely stop. It has improved a great deal though since I switched but not totally gone.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879351


> I keep Nikki's hair fairly short. I have a mobile groomer every 6 weeks. Nikki is an inside dog so she doesn't get dirty so I wash her face and private parts, brush her teeth, and brush/comb her hair about 3-4 times a week. It takes me about 30 minutes the most, depending on how organized and/or tired I am. (Nikki used to have severe tear stains. The staining has lessened greatly over time, but she still tears without staining, so her face gets wet and *****.)[/B]



oh I love that sweet picture of your little Nikki . . both mine are inside dogs too as I know there is more work if I let them out daily . . both are always on our bed so I'd hate for them to bring in all those minute bugs that would just love to hang out on our bed too :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 30 2010, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879359


> Milo is only 9 months old so not a very long coat yet but still much longer than most puppy cuts.
> 
> I spend about 30 mins brushing him everyday(15 mins in morning and 15 at night). I also re-do his topknot at these times.
> I wash his face every morning with spa lavish.
> ...


Is washing their face take off the dirt and grime from when they are eating? or is this related to tear staining?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 30 2010, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879362


> I brush Moxie everyday. It takes less time now than it use to. I wash his face (eyes etc. every 2 days or so)
> I also try to bathe him once a week. In the summer it's every week. In the winter, because he's not outside as much, I can go once every two weeks.
> 
> It's work with a dog in Full coat, much more work than if you keep in puppy cut. My Moguls was always in a puppy cut and I brought him in to the groomer every 2 months. It's a whole different story with Mox.
> ...


I guess the bonding part is one good reason to do these rituals as it gives me an excuse to take a break from work :biggrin: . . .I know I do that often with Annika especially since she messes up her topknot so easily due to scratching :bysmilie:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Des, I think Matilda was stressed and she was a puppy, only happened once. Lasted a couple weeks, she doesn't have that problem anymore. I think some puppy's have tear staining and grow out of it. My girls get baths every week I do wash B&B's face once in awhile before bath day


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I have three malts and one yorkie.

The yorkie is the easiest dog I've ever had to maintain.....even when he was in full coat. He doesn't matt at all!!! Now I don't know if all yorkies are like this, but he sure is easy to bathe and keep looking nice.

Archie and Abbey are in puppy cuts except for their ears and tails - so they too are easy to take care of. But before I had them cut down it was a nightmare!!!!!! I guess because I had each one cut as they went threw the change of coat.

Ava is in full coat, but (for me) she is extremely hard to maintain. It's a full brushing at least twice a day and still knots! I bathe her anywhere from every 4 to 7 days. I keep wanting to give up....then I change my mind. 

I'd say if you are looking to get a maltese, make sure the hair is "siky" instead of cottony. What a difference.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tear staining has numerous factors. There is no way to purchase a pup with a guarantee of not having it. 
1. Teething. Teething puppies often have very dramatic staining. This can last until their molars come it at 9-10 months of age. Having any retained teeth pulled at 6 months will help. 
2. Facial structure. Some dogs have a facial structure that does not allow their tear ducts to drain normally. This causes the tears to overflow onto the hair where staining occurs. There is really nothing to be done other than good maintenance to keep staining to a minimum. 
3. Eye problems. Maltese as a breed are prone to ectopic cilia (distichiasis) and other eyelid disorders such as entropion. Typically this issues should be repaired to prevent injury to the eye. An ophthalmologist can diagnose and decide on necessary treatment. 
4. Allergies. Many dogs with inhalent allergies have tear staining. Addressing the underlying problem is the best way to reduce/resolve the staining. 
5. Stress. Stressful events can cause a dog to tear too much and spill over onto the face. Vet visits, travel, major life changes, etc. can cause this. 
6. Infection. This is usually staining that shows up suddenly for no apparent reason. It usually smells foul. Your vet can prescribe topical or oral medication to resolve the infection. 

I'm sure there are plenty others, but this are the most common ones.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879446


> thank you for posting . .what is an Eye Envy???[/B]


http://www.eyeenvy.com/

We tried a number of products and this seemed to work better than most.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879235


> Lisa I think you might need to bring your babies over again so my hubby will have a hard time saying NO, especially now that you have 2 LOL . . .besides I haven't yet met that little stud muffin of yours . . . is he really already 10 months . .wow time flies.
> 
> Is tear stains genetic? as then maybe I need to make sure the dam/sire don't so then the puppy won't :biggrin: . . .
> 
> Where did you get Preston again? so I can bookmark the website :wub:[/B]


I know, I really need to take the babies over again...I can't believe you haven't even met Preston yet! Bret & I have been so busy this year with house projects it's unbelievable! You would LOVE Preston...he is the biggest snuggle bug ever. All he ever wants to do is cuddle. :wub: 

Tear staining can be genetic...I'm not sure if London's sire & dam had staining, but before her infection she no longer stained (except as a puppy). Preston's sire & dam do not stain as far as I know so his tear staining may be from environmental allergies, facial structure, just teething, or possibly some genetics. Since he is only 10 months old I won't start trying to figure it out for another few months.

Preston is from Dian in Tennessee at MiDis Maltese. I can't stress enough how wonderfully she treated me and really took the time to listen about what kind of Maltese I wanted, etc, and knew all about my (negative) experience with London's breeder. I felt like I could really trust her to match me with the perfect baby -- which she did! Preston is my dream boy.  There are a number of other breeders that were high on my list and I would be happy to share them with you if you are able to convince hubby. 

Edited to Add: I was browsing MiDis Maltese website and saw Dian has a GORGEOUS little lady for sale...she is absolutely beautiful and from both CH sire & CH dam!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879443


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879264





> I keep Toby in a short cut (and always in a shirt of some kind  ) so therefore I NEVER brush him but I do make sure to keep his hair short or he mats. I trim him myself and do that every two or three months (depending on the weather) and spend maybe an hour and a half trimming him. I just pick his eye goobers out on a daily basis (what does that take? Two seconds?) I brush his teeth every other day and once a week I take him in the shower with me and give him a bath. Honestly, I think he is incredibly low maintenance. Hope that helps some. :biggrin:[/B]



oh do pick their goobers as wells with my nails  as often they have hardened . . .wait, you take him in the shower with you while you are taking a bath? I never thought to do that . . :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wait, LOL, I should re-state that. If I am taking a shower, he gets a shower too--we don't splish-splash in the tub together. :HistericalSmiley: LOL And to be REALLY honest, my husband gives him the shower. LOL Toby hates the shower, but he also hates baths in the kitchen sink, so this is faster and no clean up. And like I said, this is maybe a once a week thing.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879159


> ever since I joined this forum I have breen starting to enjoy this breed and drooling at all those wonderful pictures you keep sharing and now really am wanting to have one of my own (if hubby will let me :bysmilie: ) . . .I have 2 wonderful yorkies and both are very low maintenance and I just love it . . .someone told me that there is a lot of work when it comes to owning a maltese as you constantly need to clean their facial hair daily and with their eye stains that's another much needed attention . . . and their hair is not as silky as yorkies so brushing daily is a must??? . . .maybe you can share with me how much time you spend on your babies so I know what to expect . . .I can only imagine if one has more than one :biggrin: :shocked:
> 
> thank you and am excited to see what you all have to share . . :wub:[/B]


As my husband likes to joke about with me, the answer is: 

"Yes. But I like to maintain her." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 01:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879457


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 30 2010, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879359





> Milo is only 9 months old so not a very long coat yet but still much longer than most puppy cuts.
> 
> I spend about 30 mins brushing him everyday(15 mins in morning and 15 at night). I also re-do his topknot at these times.
> I wash his face every morning with spa lavish.
> ...


Is washing their face take off the dirt and grime from when they are eating? or is this related to tear staining?
[/B][/QUOTE]

both really. his face can get kind of grubby looking from eating, playing outside and just the course of the day.
Milo does have tear stains but not much at all so washing his face is also to help get rid of it and prevent it getting worse.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 30 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879465


> Des, I think Matilda was stressed and she was a puppy, only happened once. Lasted a couple weeks, she doesn't have that problem anymore. I think some puppy's have tear staining and grow out of it. My girls get baths every week I do wash B&B's face once in awhile before bath day[/B]



Paula you sure are lucky to have such low maintenance beauties :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 31 2010, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879626


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879159





> ever since I joined this forum I have breen starting to enjoy this breed and drooling at all those wonderful pictures you keep sharing and now really am wanting to have one of my own (if hubby will let me :bysmilie: ) . . .I have 2 wonderful yorkies and both are very low maintenance and I just love it . . .someone told me that there is a lot of work when it comes to owning a maltese as you constantly need to clean their facial hair daily and with their eye stains that's another much needed attention . . . and their hair is not as silky as yorkies so brushing daily is a must??? . . .maybe you can share with me how much time you spend on your babies so I know what to expect . . .I can only imagine if one has more than one :biggrin: :shocked:
> 
> thank you and am excited to see what you all have to share . . :wub:[/B]


As my husband likes to joke about with me, the answer is: 

"Yes. But I like to maintain her." :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


that's so funny but ohhh so very true . . .we do it out of LOVE and ADORATION . . . such a little sacrifice for what they have given us in return. I just love your babies Sophia . . both are ravishing.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 04:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879587


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879443





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879264





> I keep Toby in a short cut (and always in a shirt of some kind  ) so therefore I NEVER brush him but I do make sure to keep his hair short or he mats. I trim him myself and do that every two or three months (depending on the weather) and spend maybe an hour and a half trimming him. I just pick his eye goobers out on a daily basis (what does that take? Two seconds?) I brush his teeth every other day and once a week I take him in the shower with me and give him a bath. Honestly, I think he is incredibly low maintenance. Hope that helps some. :biggrin:[/B]



oh do pick their goobers as wells with my nails  as often they have hardened . . .wait, you take him in the shower with you while you are taking a bath? I never thought to do that . . :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wait, LOL, I should re-state that. If I am taking a shower, he gets a shower too--we don't splish-splash in the tub together. :HistericalSmiley: LOL And to be REALLY honest, my husband gives him the shower. LOL Toby hates the shower, but he also hates baths in the kitchen sink, so this is faster and no clean up. And like I said, this is maybe a once a week thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]


hahaha that sure is funny . .I actually was trying to figure out exactly when he gets his bath . before or after you hee-hee . . I actually give my babies their baths in our shower too . .it is non-messy as the splashing is all contained because there is a shower door, and they sure like to wiggle every 2 minutes or so LOL.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 31 2010, 01:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879555


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879235





> Lisa I think you might need to bring your babies over again so my hubby will have a hard time saying NO, especially now that you have 2 LOL . . .besides I haven't yet met that little stud muffin of yours . . . is he really already 10 months . .wow time flies.
> 
> Is tear stains genetic? as then maybe I need to make sure the dam/sire don't so then the puppy won't :biggrin: . . .
> 
> Where did you get Preston again? so I can bookmark the website :wub:[/B]


I know, I really need to take the babies over again...I can't believe you haven't even met Preston yet! Bret & I have been so busy this year with house projects it's unbelievable! You would LOVE Preston...he is the biggest snuggle bug ever. All he ever wants to do is cuddle. :wub: 

Tear staining can be genetic...I'm not sure if London's sire & dam had staining, but before her infection she no longer stained (except as a puppy). Preston's sire & dam do not stain as far as I know so his tear staining may be from environmental allergies, facial structure, just teething, or possibly some genetics. Since he is only 10 months old I won't start trying to figure it out for another few months.

Preston is from Dian in Tennessee at MiDis Maltese. I can't stress enough how wonderfully she treated me and really took the time to listen about what kind of Maltese I wanted, etc, and knew all about my (negative) experience with London's breeder. I felt like I could really trust her to match me with the perfect baby -- which she did! Preston is my dream boy.  There are a number of other breeders that were high on my list and I would be happy to share them with you if you are able to convince hubby. 

Edited to Add: I was browsing MiDis Maltese website and saw Dian has a GORGEOUS little lady for sale...she is absolutely beautiful and from both CH sire & CH dam! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


oh yes we should plan for spring so we can hang out on the deck . . .I hear you about constantly having house projects . .that is a never ending task LOL . . 

OMG I will go check it out . . .thanks for the tip . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 30 2010, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879478


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 30 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879446





> thank you for posting . .what is an Eye Envy???[/B]


http://www.eyeenvy.com/

We tried a number of products and this seemed to work better than most.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you for the link . .taking a quick look on their homepage and it did not list yorkies in the dogs that would benefit from this product . .bummer


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Hunter is in a puppy cut. I brush him quickly every few nights at bedtime and he gets a treat after being brushed (10 minutes tops - and that's with a wiggly boy)

2. I brush his head, face, and ears every morning when I redo his top knot (5 minutes tops).

3. I attempt to brush his tail every few nights but usually need hubby's help with this since our little devil HATES to have his tail even touched (3 minutes).

4. I have a flea comb and I use it to scoop out eye goobers daily (few seconds).

5. Baths are weekly and he takes them in the tub with me. We first practice swiming and then he is allowed to walk around the tub and get comfortable. Then we wash face, soap up, rinse, condition, super condition tail, wet comb tail and ears, and out of the tub we go. I would say we spend 20 minutes in tub but some of that is just pre-wash fun/exercise for him. After bath, I shower off and rinse tub and Hubby towel dries or lets Hunter run wild around the house.

6. I don't always blow dry - usually only in dead of winter (like now). This takes 20 minutes since I'm not skilled at it, use my own dryer, and have a malt who doesn't like a dryer.

7. He goes to groomer every 6-8 weeks for nails, ear plucking, grooming. He's there for 1.5 hours.

Des, unless its bath day - I don't think I spend more than 10 minutes on any given day grooming or caring for Hunter (who has a cottony - easily matting coat!). 

ETA: He does have a little bit of staining, its due to his facial structure we will never get rid of it 100% so I find that picking out goobers and a weekly wash is usually good enough for me. If he starts to look really damp or smelly he'll get a quick 5 minute face bath mid week (more in summer than winter).


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Des!

Just wanted to weigh in real quick about the tear staining. Lola has had severe tear staining that I thought I would have to live with forever. Now that she's almost 11 months, it's subsided considerably and her new facial hair is growing out white! Still a little bit of staining but MUCH MUCH better. Way better than I thought tit could be. Jackie's right with her list of factors, but for Lola, I am hoping it is largely a teething/age issue. There are many beautiful malts who are older than Lola on the forum that do not have much tear staining if at all.

I hope you do get a maltese. She would look lovely posing with Annika in your latest designs!

Diana


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 30 2010, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879475


> OK, I have three malts and one yorkie.
> 
> The yorkie is the easiest dog I've ever had to maintain.....even when he was in full coat. He doesn't matt at all!!! Now I don't know if all yorkies are like this, but he sure is easy to bathe and keep looking nice.
> 
> ...



oh thank you Pat for your input . . he sounds like both of mine. Mine don't matt either . .well Annika used to when she was a baby but found the perfect grooming products that work for her and she no longe matts, even when she is in jammies all day long and night LOL..

How does one know if it is silky or cottony? if both dam/sire are, then would that mean the litter would all be silky too? or would a breeder know right away if her coat is silky and not cottony???


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 1 2010, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880127


> Hi Des!
> 
> Just wanted to weigh in real quick about the tear staining. Lola has had severe tear staining that I thought I would have to live with forever. Now that she's almost 11 months, it's subsided considerably and her new facial hair is growing out white! Still a little bit of staining but MUCH MUCH better. Way better than I thought tit could be. Jackie's right with her list of factors, but for Lola, I am hoping it is largely a teething/age issue. There are many beautiful malts who are older than Lola on the forum that do not have much tear staining if at all.
> 
> ...


hi Diana, thank you for sharing your experience . .I bet you are so happy that her stains has improved tremendously . .so I guess it will just get better for her once she is full grown . . 

I do have heard a lot that don't have tear staining so there is HOPE hahahaha. Annika would love to get some help with modelling :wub: and the white maltese coat looks stunning on any dress (except for white :wub: ) . . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 30 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879477


> Tear staining has numerous factors. There is no way to purchase a pup with a guarantee of not having it.
> 1. Teething. Teething puppies often have very dramatic staining. This can last until their molars come it at 9-10 months of age. Having any retained teeth pulled at 6 months will help.
> 2. Facial structure. Some dogs have a facial structure that does not allow their tear ducts to drain normally. This causes the tears to overflow onto the hair where staining occurs. There is really nothing to be done other than good maintenance to keep staining to a minimum.
> 3. Eye problems. Maltese as a breed are prone to ectopic cilia (distichiasis) and other eyelid disorders such as entropion. Typically this issues should be repaired to prevent injury to the eye. An ophthalmologist can diagnose and decide on necessary treatment.
> ...



oh this is sooo informative . .thank you soo much for sending them to me. :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880121


> 1. Hunter is in a puppy cut. I brush him quickly every few nights at bedtime and he gets a treat after being brushed (10 minutes tops - and that's with a wiggly boy)
> 
> 2. I brush his head, face, and ears every morning when I redo his top knot (5 minutes tops).
> 
> ...


Wow Hunter is the man . . . he's my perfect Malt then as he does not require too much attention :chili: (in the grooming department) . . . 

How do you do the "face" bath . . with a wash cloth? and is there a facial wash??? if so what's a good brand? hopefully one that will work with my yorkies too :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880649


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880121





> 1. Hunter is in a puppy cut. I brush him quickly every few nights at bedtime and he gets a treat after being brushed (10 minutes tops - and that's with a wiggly boy)
> 
> 2. I brush his head, face, and ears every morning when I redo his top knot (5 minutes tops).
> 
> ...


Wow Hunter is the man . . . he's my perfect Malt then as he does not require too much attention :chili: (in the grooming department) . . . 

How do you do the "face" bath . . with a wash cloth? and is there a facial wash??? if so what's a good brand? hopefully one that will work with my yorkies too :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Des, I use a baby toothbrush or square cosmetic removers. I use them to get his face under the eyes wet. then I add spa lavash blueberry face wash to whatever I am using and really rub it in there. then I rinse with fresh comsetic removers or with the toothbrush (after all soap has been removed). I then brush out with a men's mustache comb that I took my my husband's shaving kit (he doens't have a mustache) to make sure no soap pools on the comb and its all out!. That's it.

Winter time (like now) I spend a little more dealing with matting (see my newest post) but when they are really bad - I usually take him into the groomers (he has an appointmethis Thursday!)

ETA: I bought my facewash from both Maggie and Angelyn as I wasn't sure they were the same when I first started using it but I like having two bottles as I leave one upstairs and one down!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880781


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880649





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880121





> 1. Hunter is in a puppy cut. I brush him quickly every few nights at bedtime and he gets a treat after being brushed (10 minutes tops - and that's with a wiggly boy)
> 
> 2. I brush his head, face, and ears every morning when I redo his top knot (5 minutes tops).
> 
> ...


Wow Hunter is the man . . . he's my perfect Malt then as he does not require too much attention :chili: (in the grooming department) . . . 

How do you do the "face" bath . . with a wash cloth? and is there a facial wash??? if so what's a good brand? hopefully one that will work with my yorkies too :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Des, I use a baby toothbrush or square cosmetic removers. I use them to get his face under the eyes wet. then I add spa lavash blueberry face wash to whatever I am using and really rub it in there. then I rinse with fresh comsetic removers or with the toothbrush (after all soap has been removed). I then brush out with a men's mustache comb that I took my my husband's shaving kit (he doens't have a mustache) to make sure no soap pools on the comb and its all out!. That's it.

Winter time (like now) I spend a little more dealing with matting (see my newest post) but when they are really bad - I usually take him into the groomers (he has an appointmethis Thursday!)

ETA: I bought my facewash from both Maggie and Angelyn as I wasn't sure they were the same when I first started using it but I like having two bottles as I leave one upstairs and one down!
[/B][/QUOTE]

is the spa lavish face wash gentle to their eyes where it won't hurt if it accidentally gets in their eyes . .I can be clumsy you know.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880786


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880781





> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880649





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880121





> 1. Hunter is in a puppy cut. I brush him quickly every few nights at bedtime and he gets a treat after being brushed (10 minutes tops - and that's with a wiggly boy)
> 
> 2. I brush his head, face, and ears every morning when I redo his top knot (5 minutes tops).
> 
> ...


Wow Hunter is the man . . . he's my perfect Malt then as he does not require too much attention :chili: (in the grooming department) . . . 

How do you do the "face" bath . . with a wash cloth? and is there a facial wash??? if so what's a good brand? hopefully one that will work with my yorkies too :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Des, I use a baby toothbrush or square cosmetic removers. I use them to get his face under the eyes wet. then I add spa lavash blueberry face wash to whatever I am using and really rub it in there. then I rinse with fresh comsetic removers or with the toothbrush (after all soap has been removed). I then brush out with a men's mustache comb that I took my my husband's shaving kit (he doens't have a mustache) to make sure no soap pools on the comb and its all out!. That's it.

Winter time (like now) I spend a little more dealing with matting (see my newest post) but when they are really bad - I usually take him into the groomers (he has an appointmethis Thursday!)

ETA: I bought my facewash from both Maggie and Angelyn as I wasn't sure they were the same when I first started using it but I like having two bottles as I leave one upstairs and one down!
[/B][/QUOTE]

is the spa lavish face wash gentle to their eyes where it won't hurt if it accidentally gets in their eyes . .I can be clumsy you know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've gotten it in his eyes and just ran water over the face and no worries. He also likes to lick it off his face as I am washing it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

HI Des!
I use the Spa Lavish too...not every day but when I do use it..I only use a tiny amount..about the size of an eraser top on each side of her face, I don't get it near her eyes at all...just on her 'beard' area. I use it maybe 2 or 3 times a week. A whole bottle will probably last you a year...I"ve only used less than half in the 6 months since I bought the bottle. I think there are some other brands (bark blueberry or something?) and I'm sure that works just as well.

Bisou doesn't have tear staining...although she did have some very light staining for about a week when I brought her home...but that may have been due to the stress of a new home/traveling and also some treats (which I threw away). 

I used some Eye Envy, some probiotics in her food every other day (which I don't use anymore) and threw away those treats (my Vet thought they may have contributed because of the dye/sodium in them). To keep her face dry now, I'll use either the Eye Envy powder or just some plain cornstarch- I'll put this on her maybe every other day or if she's tearing under her eyes..but not every day.

I wash her face every day (sometimes every other day but usually everyday) with warm water and a muslin cloth- which is just a very fine material. Mainly I do this to get those little eye boogies out. I think a baby washcloth would be good also. I've never used a baby toothbrush because her face is just too small for even a baby toothbrush..but others have for their Malts and it seems like a great idea. 

I think, all in all, maybe Maltese are a bit higher maintenance than other dogs (Ok- I'm pretty sure they are!)..but honestly, I enjoy it. I love brushing and primping her and Bisou sits perfectly still for me while I groom her..and she couldn't make it any easier for the both of us. And she always gets a treat afterward!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i used to think remy was really high maintenance but now that i have the hang of it, it's so much easier.

i bathe him once a week using my own hair shampoo/conditioner.
i brush him maybe once every other day or every 2 days if i'm lazy. but he doesn't mat that often so i guess i'm lucky.
he never had tear stains so all i do is wipe his face with a waterless rinse every night and rinse his eyes with eye wash, which takes me about 10 minutes

that's pretty much it LOL! but he's not in full coat so that's probably why it's easier


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Des, I have helped my sister with her yorkies, and then I have Zippy. There is a lot of work with the yorkies if done thoroughly too, but I find Zippy's coat takes me more time. I choose the long coat for now. As she gets older, I will probably go with the short cut.

I brush her daily, and bathe her about every 7-10 days depending on weather. The bath with blow dry normally takes me a couple of hours. I sort out other grooming items such as trimming pads, plucking hair from ears, nails, shape ups on feet, trimming potty trail, etc on different days so it doesn't put so much on me or Zippy. Brush outs on a daily basis take about an hour. If I miss a day, it isn't too bad unless she is dirty. I don't miss more than one day though if that. When I have to leave town, I pay extra to have her brushed out.

Some days I'm so busy with the house and famlies that I feel stressed about making sure I get to her grooming, but I love it, and would not change it. She is my 4th maltese...and I still love the breed. Their personalities are what suck me in lol.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 2 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880915


> HI Des!
> I use the Spa Lavish too...not every day but when I do use it..I only use a tiny amount..about the size of an eraser top on each side of her face, I don't get it near her eyes at all...just on her 'beard' area. I use it maybe 2 or 3 times a week. A whole bottle will probably last you a year...I"ve only used less than half in the 6 months since I bought the bottle. I think there are some other brands (bark blueberry or something?) and I'm sure that works just as well.
> 
> Bisou doesn't have tear staining...although she did have some very light staining for about a week when I brought her home...but that may have been due to the stress of a new home/traveling and also some treats (which I threw away).
> ...


thanks Andrea for your wonderful input . .I just love your little Bisou :wub: I think I will get a baby washcloth to use on my Annika and Tiger as do get stuff close to their eyes too . . .I normally use a baby wipes but maybe the washcloth might just be better :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 2 2010, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881004


> i used to think remy was really high maintenance but now that i have the hang of it, it's so much easier.
> 
> i bathe him once a week using my own hair shampoo/conditioner.
> i brush him maybe once every other day or every 2 days if i'm lazy. but he doesn't mat that often so i guess i'm lucky.
> ...



Catherine, your Remy is the perfect furbaby . . low maintenance :wub: Can you just send him over????? :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Feb 6 2010, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882732


> Des, I have helped my sister with her yorkies, and then I have Zippy. There is a lot of work with the yorkies if done thoroughly too, but I find Zippy's coat takes me more time. I choose the long coat for now. As she gets older, I will probably go with the short cut.
> 
> I brush her daily, and bathe her about every 7-10 days depending on weather. The bath with blow dry normally takes me a couple of hours. I sort out other grooming items such as trimming pads, plucking hair from ears, nails, shape ups on feet, trimming potty trail, etc on different days so it doesn't put so much on me or Zippy. Brush outs on a daily basis take about an hour. If I miss a day, it isn't too bad unless she is dirty. I don't miss more than one day though if that. When I have to leave town, I pay extra to have her brushed out.
> 
> Some days I'm so busy with the house and famlies that I feel stressed about making sure I get to her grooming, but I love it, and would not change it. She is my 4th maltese...and I still love the breed. Their personalities are what suck me in lol.[/B]


thanks Barbara for your wonderful input . .looks like Zippy is HIGH maintenance but am surre you wouldn't have it any other way . .it keeps you preocuppied so we don't think much of our skin girls right?????


----------

